# Upcoming Bavarre Beach shark trip



## whatiswithhim (Oct 11, 2007)

Monday 12th afternoon thru Wednesday 14th morning. Yes it is going to be cold...... but the sharks run the beach really well in cold weather. We are heavily rewarded most polar bear shark trips. Anyone is welcome I will be paddling most of the baits. We have recently ugraded gear: 12/0 w/1400 yards of 200lb power pro, 10/0 w/ 1600 yards of 200lb power pro, and a Diawa Sealine Tournament 50w w/ 1500 yards of 150lb power pro. Last extended trip we only landed a couple medium sized sharks because of lack of proper equipment. Don't EVER try to set a J hook with 50lb mono at 500 yards out. It's like a rubberband at that point. This time we are prepared though! Dress warm and bring beer.... scratch that bring liquor because you have to a crazy or drunk to paddle near half a mile sometimes in an ocean kayak with 59 degree water and the are air temp in the low thirties at night to drop a whole bonita. I am crazy and do it sober on occasion but being a little drunk helps for sure.

Who is down for an adverture? I'll even let you paddle the bait!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy chirstmas, You are nuts.

I think I'll swing out during the day (read as warmer times) on Tuesday to see how you're doing.

Do I get a mako steak if I paddle one out for you?


----------



## whatiswithhim (Oct 11, 2007)

sure there would be a mass amount of meat and you will be reeling it in some also. I am sure you don't mind that though hehe


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Just tell me where. I'll bring a video camera.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I might come out and visit you - where are you planning to set up.


----------



## whatiswithhim (Oct 11, 2007)

access 11 or 12 I can't remember the numbers are on the road when you are going down the island towards the dead end.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Where is the report from the last trip??? You better post a report so I can be motivated to go sit in the cold all night.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Joez, and Mark I am off Tuesday- Thursday of next week would like to join ya'll I am in for some Shark Fishing, Joe I'll bring you some Turkey to keep you warmoke and Mark what ever you want:toast Dwayne


----------



## whatiswithhim (Oct 11, 2007)

Last trip we lost a bunch on the 10/0 with mono. Landed a 120lb sandbar and a 60lb black tip. We hooked up to one that was huge but never got the hook in him and he was still whooping our ass swimming around with the bonita in it's mouth like a dog bone. We project that one to have been a 10 foot hammer by the bite mark. Also we hook one on the 50w that pulled 100yds of 150lb power pro and while reeling it in got stuck some how like we were hung on bottom. One hour and a half later it came off and fought it some more then hooks pulled. cam back with a small portion of the tail and the entire head and body cleanly chomped away it was the sicked bite mark I have ever seen. We had it rigged in reverse if can visualize this.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

A shame you guys couldnt start Sunday, I could hang with you then. If not, I will catch yall on the beach one day.:doh


----------



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

Please tell me where Bevarre is.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *eric (1/9/2009)*Please tell me where Bevarre is.


One key away on the keyboard = Navarre. Just a mis-type.


----------



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

I would like to meet you all but have never been to Navarre Beach. Please give instructions an older person can follow.


----------



## whatiswithhim (Oct 11, 2007)

Navarre Beach is located over Navarre bridge which is across Hwy 98 from Burger King and Waffle House. After going over the bridge and you arrive at a stop sign turn right. Go down this road for a few miles looking at the white numbers painted on the road. Stop at access number 11 or 12 and look for a Honda Civic that looks like this.......
















Minus the inflatable jet ski. We now use a 14ft ocean kayak.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *whatiswithhim (1/11/2009)*Navarre Beach is located over Navarre bridge which is across Hwy 98 from Burger King and Waffle House. After going over the bridge and you arrive at a stop sign turn right. Go down this road for a few miles looking at the white numbers painted on the road. Stop at access number 11 or 12 and look for a Honda Civic that looks like this.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it is actually pretty easy to spot thoughts how me and my brother found them last time.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

good luck! i might try and pop out there on tuesday after work around 9pm. keep us updated


----------



## whatiswithhim (Oct 11, 2007)

sweet hope to see you there. It's always cool to meet people from the forum! I am leaving now to setup I'll be out there around 1:30


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

went looking for ya but never found ya..I have seen the car out there before.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

awh! I see you out there in the tent...good luck with that.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

didnt get to make it out there... work and the lady:banghead

how did you do? how were the waves and bobos?



let me know when youre doing this again. im totally down next time. i just got my 9/0 spooled with 1300 yards of pp and 300 yrds of mono lastnight. gotta make a few more heave leaders and ill be good to go.



im thinking about going sometime this weekend in pensacola


----------



## whatiswithhim (Oct 11, 2007)

We caught 6 sharks the first night. The two biggest were around 200lb bulls. One of those had 8 live babies in her. We were getting runs every time we put out and had 3 on at once that night. I got greedy and attempted to paddle out 3 lines at once after we landed those 3. A monster tangle resulted from this drop so we were done for the night. Tuesday afternoon we landed a 4 footer and one around 6 foot that evening. 



Total for the trip:

8 sharks 6 bulls 2 sandbars

2 missed



Not a bad trip but would have caught more if out lines hadn't gotten tangled. I just wish we would hook something over 300 lbs these sharks are not that good of a fight on the combos we are using.



We will be going again whenever the weather permits on my days off.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Man,

Sorry I missed it.

I completely forgot. Got wrapped up in regular stuff.

8 fish though, good job.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty productive trip. Got any pics? I'll catch up to you guys one of these times.


----------

